# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθερωση σπινου - Δικος μου για παντα!!!

## geog87

ολοι γνωριζετε για το θυληκο καναρινακι δωρο του mitsman...το καναρινακι αυτο ειναι σε καραντινα στην αποθηκη του σπιτιου μου που ειναι στην ταρατσα! πριν 3 μερες ξεχασα το φως της αποθηκης και την πορτα ανοιχτα...μετα απο κανα μισαωρο που ανεβηκα με εκπληξη ειδα πως ενα πουλακι ειχε τρυπωσει μεσα και χτυπιωταν στους τοιχους...αφου το επιασα το εβαλα σ'ενα κλουβι...ειχε πλεον νυχτωσει, το πουλακι ειχε κοπανηθει αρκετη ωρα στους τοιχος οποτε δεν ηθελα να το αφησω ελευθερο!!!αφου μιλησα με τους Δημητρηδες του φορουμ πληροφορηθηκα πως ειναι σπινος!!!το κρατησα 3 μερες αφου του παρειχα τροφη νερο και περιμενα να περασουν τα χιονια της χθεσινης μερας...σημερα ηρθε η ωρα να γυρισει απο εκει που ηρθε!!!σκοπος ηταν να το αφησουμε μαζι με τον jk ο οποιος δεν μπορουσε σημερα και εγω δεν ηθελα να μεινει στο κλουβι και να βασανιστει αλλη μια μερα...η προτροπη του Δημητρη ηταν να παω στο βουνο να το αφησω...δεν τον ακουσα...ο λογος ενας και μοναδικος...<<αν αγαπάς κάτι άστο ελεύθερο,αν γυρίσει ξανά θα ναι δικό σου για πάντα>>  γι'αυτο λοιπον το ελευθερωσα στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου μου γιατι εκτος απο αυτο,ηθελα πολυ να ειναι παροντες και οι δικοι μου...

φωτογραφιες απο την πρωτη μερα...







και τωρα το βιντεο απο την απελευθερωση...οποιος δει το βιντεο περιπου στο 1:23 ας ακουσει τα λογια της μανας μου :"γιατι δεν φευγει???θα ξαναγυρισει..."




τελικα το ρητο επαληθευτηκε!!!το πουλακι εκατσε κανα τεταρτο στην κεραια του απεναντι και μου κελαηδουσε...μαλλον με ευχαριστουσε...μετα πεταξε αλλα συνεχισα να το ακουω...πλεον αυτο το πουλακι ειναι δικο μου για παντα!!!καθε μερα μαζι με τα αλλα θα βαζω σε ενα δοχειο νερο και μερικα σπορια γιαυτον το σπινο...και αν δεν τον δω να ερθει ειμαι σιγουρος πως καθε μερα θα ερχεται και θα τρωει και θα πινει νερακι!!!!

----------


## geog87

ξεχασα να σας αναφερω οτι μετα ηθελα να τον βγαλω φωτογραφια...αλλα δεν ειχα την ψηφιακη...οποτε τον τραβηξα φωτογραφια με την καμερα...μολις τον εβγαλα μια αμεσως πεταξε και εφυγε...μου εκπληρωσε και την τελευταια μου επιθυμια!!!η αποχαιρετηστηρια φωτογραφια...

----------


## maria ps

μπράβο Γιώργο!!!

----------


## jk21

βασικα αν δεν μου λεγες οτι εφυγε μακρια μετα θα αγχωνομουνα λιγο ,μηπως το πουλακι ηταν πιασμενο και με αγκυλωμενα φτερα ,που θα το εκαναν να περιφερετε αναμεσα σε σπιτια .τοσο η προσπαθεια να αποδρασει απο το κλουβι ,οσο και το στισιμο στην κεραια ,αλλα και το οτι εφυγε ,δειχνει οτι το πουλι ειχε ελαχιστο εως καθολου χρονο πριν σε αιχμαλωσια .ηδη θα ειναι σε καποιο παρκο ,σε καποια γειτονια ή και ψηλα στους λοφους της κηπουπολης ή πετρουπολης ! η καρδουλα του ομως θα χτυπα παντα αναμεσα στη χουφτα σου! Δικος σου για παντα !!!

Μπραβο φιλαρακι !

----------


## geog87

> *η καρδουλα του ομως θα χτυπα παντα αναμεσα στη χουφτα σου! Δικος σου για παντα !!!*


ανατριχιαστικο συναισθημα!!!ακομα το νιωθω στο χερι μου...

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο ενα τεραστιο *μπραβο* απο εμενα για την καλη σου πραξη........ ειναι ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα πουλια για εμενα........... ηταν αρσενικος σπινος και σε ευχαριστουσε επειδη ξυπνησε απο τον εφιαλτη που εζησε........ κατεβαινουν στις μεγαλουπολεις το χειμωνα λογω καιρικων συνθηκων και ελλειψης τροφης......... το καλοκαιρι ανεβαινουν υψομετρο απου και αναπαραγονται...!!!!!! εκανες πολλυ καλα που δεν τον αμολησες με τον χιονια.......!!!!!!!!  και ειμαι μαζι σου στην ιδεα οτι ''*θα ειναι δικος σου για παντα''*...........
δημητρη δεν ηταν κλουβισιος....

----------


## ninos

Το πουλάκι είναι πολύ τυχερό που έπεσε στα χέρια σου Γιώργο !!!! 
*Μπράβο* και πάλι *Μπράβο* !!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πολλα μπραβο!!! George   :Happy:

----------


## geam

α ρε Γιώργο....μπορούσες να τον κρατήσεις.... να του ψαλιδισεις τα φτερα, μα τον βάλεις σε πολυ μικρό κλουβί, ίσα που θα μπορούσε να φάει και να πιει, κι αν ζούσε, θα είχες έναν πολυ ωραίο σπινο εκτροφής.... ΦΥΣΙΚΑ κανω (πολυ άσχημη) πλάκα!!!!!
πολλα μπράβο φιλαρακι μου!!!!!!!!!!εισαι πολυ τυχερός!!!!

----------


## geog87

> α ρε Γιώργο....μπορούσες να τον κρατήσεις.... να του ψαλιδισεις τα φτερα, μα τον βάλεις σε πολυ μικρό κλουβί, ίσα που θα μπορούσε να φάει και να πιει, κι αν ζούσε, θα είχες έναν πολυ ωραίο σπινο εκτροφής.... ΦΥΣΙΚΑ κανω (πολυ άσχημη) πλάκα!!!!!
> πολλα μπράβο φιλαρακι μου!!!!!!!!!!εισαι πολυ τυχερός!!!!


βασικα ηθελα να τον δωσω δωρο στο jk αλλα δεν του αρεσουν οι σπινοι μου ειπε...θελει μονο τιμπραντο...θα του ψαλιδιζα τα φτερα και θα τον εβαζα σε μικρο κλουβι μονο αν εχοταν και το θυληκο...αλλιως τι νοημα ειχε αν δεν ηταν ζευγαρι?????  :winky:  αστα να πανε Γιωργο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε μου πολλα σου μπραβο!!!! εκει επρεπε να ειναι το πουλακι και εκει το αφησες να παει!!!!!

και να ξερεις... ειναι να μην κανεις την αρχη!! Οταν νιωσεις οπως ενιωσες μετα θες να το κανεις ξανα και ξανα!!!

----------


## geog87

> Φιλε μου πολλα σου μπραβο!!!! εκει επρεπε να ειναι το πουλακι και εκει το αφησες να παει!!!!!
> 
> και να ξερεις... ειναι να μην κανεις την αρχη!! Οταν νιωσεις οπως ενιωσες μετα θες να το κανεις ξανα και ξανα!!!


θες να σου πω την αληθεια???ειχα σκεφτει να παω να αγορασω κανα 2 καρδερινες πιασμενες να τις αμολησω...ετσι για να μου φυγει αυτη κ**** που μου ειχε ερθει αλλα λεω θα πας να αγορασεις κατι κλεμμενο???2 φορες κλεπταποδοχος...και ο Θεος μου εστειλε αυτο το πουλι την καταλληλη στιγμη...χρειαστηκε να το προστατευσω 2 βραδια και μετα να γινει πραγματικοτητα αυτο που τοσο ειχα ζηλεψει απο εσας...αυτα τα δευτερολεπτα που νιωθεις την καρδια του να χτυπαει στη χουφτα σου και μετα η ελευθερια ξανα...

----------


## panos70

μπράβο Γιώργο εκανες το σωστο κι οσα λεμε εδω μεσα

----------


## serafeim

> ηδη θα ειναι σε καποιο παρκο ,σε καποια γειτονια ή και ψηλα στους λοφους  της κηπουπολης ή πετρουπολης ! η καρδουλα του ομως θα χτυπα παντα  αναμεσα στη χουφτα σου! Δικος σου για παντα !!!
> 
> Μπραβο φιλαρακι !


δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο...
RESPECT!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μπραβο φιλε θα ειναι παντοτινα δικος σου (γιατι ηταν και αρσενικος) ................................

----------


## Gardelius

_Μοναδικό συναίσθημα!!!!!!!! Ξυπνάει πάντα ιδιαιτερα σ όσους το έχουν κάνει πράξη.!!!! Πάντα οταν πρώτο αντικρίζω τέτοιο τίτλο στο φόρουμ νιώθω ενα ρίγος!!! Ειπε και ο Δημήτρης ...μια φορα...τότε παντοτινή !!!!!!! Γίνεται <μερος του εαυτού σου>!!!! δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι άλλο εκτος απο το σωστο!!!! Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!! αν και λέξεις (για μένα ..) ποτε δεν περιγράφουν  ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ......ειμαι περιφανος για το φιλαράκι geog87!!!!!!!!!!


_

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ θα ερθει και η δικια σου στιγμη ! να το θυμασαι !

Γιωργαρε ... θυμασαι που τα λεγαμε οταν πρωτογνωριστηκαμε; για την στιγμη που φευγει απο τα χερια; το ενοιωσες ,το νοιωσανε και αλλοι ,θα το νοιωσουνε πολυ περισσοτερο !!!

ετσι μου ρθε και σας το αφιερωνω ! σε ολους τους gbcμπιστες !





Ψηλα !!!!!

----------


## teo24

1000 Μπραβο να πω,1000 like να κανω?Οτι και να πω θα ειναι λιγο....

----------


## ninos

*Fly, on your way, like an eagle, fly as high as the sun !!!!


*

----------


## geam

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

πολυ μεταλλο!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

να το βαζεις στα πουλακια σου για μαθουν τις ωραιες νοτες..  :winky:

----------


## geog87

λες???να σου πω πιο ωραιο απο κατι mp3 με τιμπραντο που ειπε να κατεβασω ο...δεν θυμαμαι νομιζω jκατι τον λενε...

----------


## geog87

> να το βαζεις στα πουλακια σου για μαθουν τις ωραιες νοτες..


παντως Στελιο αν τα δικα σου τα εχεις εκπαιδευσει με τετοια τραγουδια θα ηταν εννδιαφερον να τα δουμε σ'ενα βιντεακι να κελαηδουν!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

This one ....from me!!!!!!!!! F R E E D O M ! ! ! !  :Happy0065:

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο πολλυ μου αρεσε που βρεθηκε στα χερια σου αυτο το πουλι και του χαρισες ελευθερια..............!!!!!!!!! ειλικρινα μολις ειδα τις φωτο και το βιντεο σου μου θυμησες παλιες εποχες που τους αιχμαλωτιζα.............. χαιρομαι που καπιοι χαριζουν την ελευθερια που καποτε στερησα εγω!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

> γιωργο πολλυ μου αρεσε που βρεθηκε στα χερια σου αυτο το πουλι και του χαρισες ελευθερια..............!!!!!!!!! ειλικρινα μολις ειδα τις φωτο και το βιντεο σου μου θυμησες παλιες εποχες που τους αιχμαλωτιζα.............. χαιρομαι που καπιοι χαριζουν την ελευθερια που καποτε στερησα εγω!!!!!!!


Χαρη να σαι σιγουρος πως και γω αν δεν ημουν μελλος του φορουμ μπορει και να το κραταγα!!!ποτε δεν ειχα μπει στο τρυπακι να σκεφτω κατι τετοιο...και ουτε καν ηξερα οτι γινονται αγοραπωλησιες ΚΛΕΜΜΕΝΩΝ ζωων...το θεμα ειναι να μπουμε ολοι και περισσοτεροι σε αυτο το τρυπακι!!!και δεν αρκει να κραταμε αυτα που μαθαινουμε εδω για εμας...το θεμα ειναι τα λεμε και σε αλλους που εχουν πιασμενα πουλακια και δεν εχουν σκεφτει ποσο κακο κανουν!!!

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο εγω ομως εκανα ζημια και δεν υπηρχε κανενα φορουμ να με ξυπνησει......... μονος μου καταλαβα μεσα απο την ενημερωση και τα αποτελεσματα που ειχα(ψωφαγαν στο κλουβι) τα λαθη μου....... απο τοτε μονο καναρινια!!!!!

----------


## geog87

οπως εχει πει και ενας φιλος μου : <<...το θεμα ειναι ηθικο και μονο!!!καλυτερα να ζησουν μια βδομαδα ελευθερες παρα ενα χρονο σκλαβωμενες...>>

----------


## xarhs

αυτο ειναι πολλυ σωστο.....

----------


## Orix

Έκανες μία καλή πράξη για την φύση. Μπράβο  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

> γιωργο εγω ομως εκανα ζημια και δεν υπηρχε κανενα φορουμ να με ξυπνησει......... μονος μου καταλαβα μεσα απο την ενημερωση και τα αποτελεσματα που ειχα(ψωφαγαν στο κλουβι) τα λαθη μου....... απο τοτε μονο καναρινια!!!!!


Το μεγαλυτερο λαθος ειναι, να μην καταλαβαινει καποιος το λαθος του. Επομενως Χαρη, δεν ειναι αναγκη να απολογεισαι

----------


## geog87

δεν πειραζει Χαρη τωρα αυτα ανηκουν στο παρελθον!!!κανενας δεν γεννηθηκε και νε ξερει τα παντα...(εκτος απο εναν...) ολοι κανουμε λαθη το θεμα ειναι να μην ξαναγινονται λαθη!!!

----------


## geog87

πριν λιγη ωρα ειχα επισκεψεις...ο σπινος μου εμφανιστηκε παλι!!!αφου εκατσε στην κεραια απεναντι και μου εδωσε χρονο να κατεβω σπιτι μου να παρω την μηχανη και να τον βγαλω μερικες φωτογραφιες ακομα...









μετα απο μερικα κελαηδηματα πεταξε μακρια και ανανεωσε το ραντεβου του για τις προσεχεις ημερες...

----------


## ninos

Μάλλον κάπου εκεί στην γειτονιά πρέπει να κατοικεί ο σπίνος σου Γιώργο.. Όπως και να έχει, είναι απίστευτο και πολύ ωραίο αίσθημα να βλέπεις πάλι μετά απο μέρες ενα πουλάκι που ελευθέρωσες. Όντως δικός σου τελικά.

----------


## mitsman

Σιγα μην ειναι ο ιδιος.... στην Αιγυπτο εχει φθασει ο προηγουμενος!!!! χαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## jk21

ολοι οι σπινοι δικοι του ειναι πια !

----------


## xarhs

ο σπινος ειναι πτηνο που μπορει να αναπτυξει ιδιαιτερη σχεση με τον ανθρωπο............ και συνηθιζει να αναζηταει τροφη στο ιδιο μερος......παιζει να ειναι και ο ιδιος.......... εγω εχω αμολησει πολλους και δεν ξανα γυρησαν........

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## geog87

Χαρη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ηταν ο ιδιος και γυρισε γιατι στην ταρατσα μου θα βρει σιγουρα τροφη!!!!ποσους ποια σπινους εχουμε στο Περιστερι????

----------


## xarhs

> Χαρη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ηταν ο ιδιος και γυρισε γιατι στην ταρατσα μου θα βρει σιγουρα τροφη!!!!ποσους ποια σπινους εχουμε στο Περιστερι????


τωρα με τα κρυα γιωργο παρα πολλους..........

----------


## geog87

ε τι να πω...εγω θα συνεχισω να τους ταιζω...εχω μια τροφη παλια που εχει και ρουψεν και μιας και δεν την δινω στα δικα μου βαζω σε ενα πυλινο απο γιαουρτι και ερχονται και τρωνε...

----------


## xarhs

> ε τι να πω...εγω θα συνεχισω να τους ταιζω...εχω μια τροφη παλια που εχει και ρουψεν και μιας και δεν την δινω στα δικα μου βαζω σε ενα πυλινο απο γιαουρτι και ερχονται και τρωνε...


αυτο εννοειτε.......... οτι μπορεις κανε.....!!!!!  ειναι τρομερα πουλια........!!!! με μαγικο κελαηδημα (κατα την αποψη μου)................. δυστυχως για να τους ακουσεις την ανοιξη...... πρεπει να ανεβεις λιγο υψομετρο.......!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

> ..εχω μια τροφη παλια που εχει και ρουψεν


Το καλυτερο κομματι του δινεις ρε συ..... που εισαι ρε Ηλιααααααααα  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Gardelius

> ε τι να πω...εγω θα συνεχισω να τους ταιζω...εχω μια τροφη παλια που εχει και ρουψεν και μιας και δεν την δινω στα δικα μου βαζω σε ενα πυλινο απο γιαουρτι και ερχονται και τρωνε...





> Το καλυτερο κομματι του δινεις ρε συ..... που εισαι ρε Ηλιααααααααα


 Στελιοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!  :Anim 59:  Τι κανει αυτοοοςς??? Όντως ....το <καλυτερο>....πετας!!!!! Γι αυτο φιλε...εχει και φωνή...¨γλυκα¨!!!!! πρέπει να το λέει ...μαγικα!!!!! ::

----------


## jk21

> εγω εχω αμολησει πολλους και δεν ξανα γυρησαν........


ειχες ριξει εξω τροφη με ρουψεν; αυτο ειναι το μυστικο ... οι κακες γλωσσες   :Rolleye0012:    λενε οτι βαζω τον κοσμο να δινει δρομο τις τροφες που το εχουν μεσα ,για να χουν να τρωνε τα πουλια   :Anim 59:

----------


## xarhs

> ειχες ριξει εξω τροφη με ρουψεν; αυτο ειναι το μυστικο ... οι κακες γλωσσες     λενε οτι βαζω τον κοσμο να δινει δρομο τις τροφες που το εχουν μεσα ,για να χουν να τρωνε τα πουλια


η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω δοκιμασει ριχνοντας τροφη με ρουψεν.........

----------


## geog87

ρουψεν παιδια το μυστικο!!!!οποιος εχει τετοια τροφη ας την σκοπρισει στην ταρατσα η σε κανα παρκο!!!σιγουρα αποτελεσματα!!!οι σπινοι με την καλυτερη φωνη!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> ρουψεν παιδια το μυστικο!!!!οποιος εχει τετοια τροφη ας την σκοπρισει στην ταρατσα η σε κανα παρκο!!!σιγουρα αποτελεσματα!!!οι σπινοι με την καλυτερη φωνη!!!!!!!!


ΦΙΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΚΛΑΙΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## geog87

Ηλια το αλλο με τον jk το ξερεις????χαχαχαχα πως λεμε για τον τοτο...χαχαχαχαχαχαχα ρουψεν και αγιος ο θεος!!!!!!!!Ηλια σκεφτεσαι να του εδινα και αυγοτροφη jk η κανα jkmax???????

----------


## jk21

γελα και λιγο ρε .Μην κλαις μονο !

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια το αλλο με τον jk το ξερεις????χαχαχαχα πως λεμε για τον τοτο...χαχαχαχαχαχαχα ρουψεν και αγιος ο θεος!!!!!!!!Ηλια σκεφτεσαι να του εδινα και αυγοτροφη jk η κανα jkmax???????





> γελα και λιγο ρε .Μην κλαις μονο !


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!! Δημητρακηηηηη!!!!! για ποιον χτυπαει η κουδουνααα!!!!!! θα λιωσουμε στο γελιο το σαββατο!!!!!!! :winky:

----------

